# Needing Assistance Setting up EW Play-based libraries for Orchestral Template in Logic X



## BRadtke (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello V.I. Control Community,

I'm new to Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, and I'm having some trouble setting up Eastwest Play-based libraries in my orchestral template in Logic X. After reading though the VE6 manual a couple of times, and watching several youtube tutorials, I'm still stuck trying to set up a VE instance within the multi-timbral instrument in Logic, i.e. channel 1 of the multi-instrument plays audio, but channel 2 and thereafter do not.

Does anyone have experience setting up a multi-timbral instrument using EW Play libraries through Vienna Ensemble Pro in Logic X? I would be more than happy to post screenshots of a simplified template setup for reference if it were to help with my inquiry.

Sincerest thanks!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 27, 2018)

With VEP 6, I have only 1 instrument per instance whether in Play or Kontakt. My main template has about 150 tracks thus way,


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 27, 2018)

You have to setup VEP properly to get the multi-out audio back to logic. Make sure you're using multi-out version of PLAY. Then inside PLAY you have to specify the different outputs for each loaded instrument there. Then in VEP you have to make sure to click the + button to create the additional outputs from VEP's side. Then also you need to make sure the midi input is set to ALL in VEP. Finally back in LPX you have to hit the little + button to receive the multi-out audio. It can all be done. There are some great commercial videos about VEP on Groove3 and AskAudio. Some of them cover VEP together with LPX too. Its too late right now, in a few days I can respond better..


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 27, 2018)

I have helped a lot of people with this, but it is a paid service.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 27, 2018)

here is quick response, you can probably figure it out from here. Answer is spread on two posts.


Start VEP, create an instance and put an instance of the multi-out version of Kontakt into the instrument slot.






Load up some instruments in kontakt, each one using a different midi channel. You have to figure outputs in kontakt too, the easiest way is with this batch function, but other instruments such as play are handled differently. But in your instrument you need to make sure you're sending different sounds to different outputs of the instrument.







In VEP, click the little "+" button mentioned earlier to add the aux channels in VEP that will support the additional audio channels from your instrument.







You'll end up with the VEP mixer looking something like this. Notice how by default each of them has the same output configured "OUT1/OUT2". So configure the secondary ones to use different outputs, OUT3/OUT4, etc..







At the top of the first channel strip that is hosting kontakt, make sure you see the input midi port and channel both set to ALL.






That concluded VEP configuration....next post will be LPX.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ok now back in Logic.....


Create a software instrument track with VEP, the multi-out version of the plugin. Once its loaded, hit connect and connect to the VEP instance you created as above. You will have one track. Make sure its midi channel is set to 1. At this point, playing on the keyboard should result in hearing the sound of the first midi channel you setup in VEP.







In order to get the multi-out audio from VEP into LPX, go to the LPX mixer and click the little "+" button to add aux tracks in LPX. make as many as you did in VEP. Now if you change the track's midi channel to 2 or 3 and play on your keys board, you will not only hear the different sounds playing, but they will be routed to the different AUX channel in LPX.






Now you need to setup LPX for having a different track for each multi-timbral part. There are two main ways to setting up an LPX multi to use one instance of VEP for multiple sounds. The first way is as follows. Go to the LPX track menu->other->New Track with Next MIDI channel.







That will create a second track with midi channel set to 2 and pointing to the same VEP plugin channel. Now if you select track one and play the keyboard you will hear the first part and it will play audio through the Inst channel. if you select the second track you will hear the second part and it will play the audio through the first AUX channel, etc..






At that point you should be golden, but there is also another way to setup multi's in my next post.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 27, 2018)

The other way, which is my preferred way is to create tracks that are wired a little more directly to the AUX channels. So before starting, delete the second track we created above, we are going to do it a different way this time.


in the LPX mixer, select the AUX channels you want to have a track for. In other words, previously we hit the "+' button a few times to get the multi-out audio from VEP. Select those added AUX tracks, then from the little mixer menu, select :create track for selected channel strips"







You will then have two tracks, one track goes to midi channel 1 of the inst, the other track goes to midi channel 2 of the inst and effects the audio in the first aux channel, etc. select one and play to hear first sound, select the other and play to hear other sound. Arm and record as needed.





Good luck, I'll be out all day and unable to answer further questions, but I'm sure others can pipe in now that I've done the hard part of making the screen shots.


----------



## buzzripper (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a question about the VE setup:

Let's say I have 2 instruments set up in Play:






I use a separate out for each instrument. I go to the mixer and hit the '+' button to get the Aux track:






And they show up in the list on the left like this:






My question is: The first channel is the Instrument channel, but it's also the first audio output. So I name it the name of my first patch (Shorts MOD SPEED). But that means that channel 2's destination shows as that _patch, _which is really weird/awkward. I would have expected that there would be something representing the instance of Play separate from its first output. Like I would have liked to call my Play instance 'Violins I', and assign each instrument/output to the target 'Violins I', so that when I scan the channel list I can see which instance of Play each is pointed to (because I'll add 'Violins II' next and have all those aux channels). Instead I see the name of the _first patch_ of that instance, which is strange to me, and less than ideal. Am I doing something wrong, or is this just the way it is with VE Pro?

Thanks,
buzz

(sorry if I'm hijacking this thread... thought it was related so I put it here but if you want I can get lost and create a new one...)


----------

